# Urgent: what frog is this?



## Krystal (Nov 22, 2008)

I urgently need to know what sort of frog this is and if it is poisonous?
In the Caboolture / SE QLD area
Thanks for your help.


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 22, 2008)

I wasn't aware that we had any poisonous frogs in Australia?


----------



## Krystal (Nov 22, 2008)

Really? I hope so! What about to cats? My cat was frothing at the mouth after bringing it upstairs so I need to know if I have to find a vet.


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 22, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I wasn't aware that we had any poisonous frogs in Australia?



Pseudophryne corroboree is a good start.


----------



## voodoo (Nov 22, 2008)

I think its a marsh frog.
Red-bellies love em. Harmless, non poisonous


----------



## Krystal (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok thank you. Better let him go before bed then.


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 22, 2008)

Krystal said:


> Ok thank you. Better let him go before bed then.




if your cat had it in its mouth it will probably be dead pretty soon


the frog not the cat


----------



## Krystal (Nov 22, 2008)

yeh I thought that may be the case but I'm hoping it will be alright as it seemed quite alert just then.


----------



## scorps (Nov 22, 2008)

Krystal said:


> I urgently need to know what sort of frog this is and if it is poisonous?
> In the Caboolture / SE QLD area
> Thanks for your help.




y?,


----------



## saratoga (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like a Striped Marsh Frog Limnodynastes peronii to me. Probably a good practice to wash your hands before and after handling frogs as many have complex skin secretions and we often have things on us like sunscreen or insect repellant.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 22, 2008)

Striped marsh frog? I found one the other week aswell, he was gorgeous! I kept him for a day then released him haha.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 22, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I wasn't aware that we had any poisonous frogs in Australia?



Alot of frog species carry various toxins and chemicals in their skin and in the glands. Members of the Pseudophryne genus carry enough to effect or kill animals that eat them, i'm unsure what studies have been done to work out how toxic they all are, anyone know?


----------



## cris (Nov 22, 2008)

Its definately a striped marsh frog _L.peronii_. I wouldnt worry about it hurting your cat, but it is illegal to let your cat/s kill native wildlife.


----------



## justbrad (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah def looks like a striped marsh frog, live in morayfield and hav seen a few near my house, near the bunnings and harvey norman swamps.....


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Vat69 and JasonL. You learn something new everything day


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 23, 2008)

cris said:


> Its definately a striped marsh frog _L.peronii_. I wouldnt worry about it hurting your cat, but it is illegal to let your cat/s kill native wildlife.



It is a striped marsh frog but the scientific name isn't L.peronii!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 23, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> It is a striped marsh frog but the scientific name isn't L.peronii!


 
Um yes it is?

Limnodynastes peroni?


----------



## xander (Nov 23, 2008)

Who cares about the scientific name....Its not going to save the frog from a certain death...... Id be more worried about the frog dying from an infection than playing herpatologists.....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 23, 2008)

didnt know what it was but its a really really nice looking frog,great find.


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2008)

xander said:


> Who cares about the scientific name....



I do.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 23, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Um yes it is?
> 
> Limnodynastes peroni?



Just googled it you appear to be right maby redeyegirl thought you meant perons tree frog.


----------

